# Curly Kale!



## Tufty+Flo (May 5, 2013)

I had curly kale for tea. It was disgusting and tasted like paper...so I gave it to my rats!
They disagreed with me - they loved it!
Here's Flo tucking into some...







...haha 
Sorry image terrible quality taken on my iPod :/ 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## winddance (Oct 6, 2013)

Awe! Funny the things that we find gross (for me its raw brocolli and celery) are delicacies in the eyes of a rat.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of kale, but it must be cooked, preferrably with garlic. My ratties love it too, in fact they had some tonight! They go nuts for the garlic.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Kale is excellent for you and your rats. Power food, packed with nutrients.


----------



## Tufty+Flo (May 5, 2013)

Minky said:


> I'm a huge fan of kale, but it must be cooked, preferrably with garlic. My ratties love it too, in fact they had some tonight! They go nuts for the garlic.


Ohhhh I didn't know that! If I cook it with garlic I might change my mind...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Clarification: it does not need to be cooked to be safe to eat. I assume that Minky means that it has to be cooked for Minky to enjoy it.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Try making your own kale crisps. That's how I like my kale 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

We tried to offer Kale to our new girls and they wouldn't touch it.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Mine don't like it either unless its in a baked squash dish that we do or are in crisp form


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

only in a mixed greens salad for me. the rats love it any way they can get it. never tried it cooked


----------

